# When all you want to do is go to the gym...?



## GOtriSports (Oct 25, 2008)

Im starting to run in to trouble because I realize how important off days are. I hit the gym 5 days a week right now and already do some for of cardio (usually HIIT) 3 of the 5 days at the gym and one of my two days off. But all I want to do is go to the gym all day every day. I want to go right now I want to get bigger I want to life more. I feel like I might be TOO motivated. 

Does anyone else have this problem and what do you do to solve your work out cravings? I am pretty sure this would not work but if I increased my calorie intake would I be able to work out every day? Most people say you grow on off days and this may be true but if I am eating lots of calories and keeping my body fueled it is possible to just overtrain my ass off and see massive results like I want?


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 25, 2008)

I get the same way.  Ill  go to the batting cage or play some ball with the dog to take my mind off the gym.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 25, 2008)

I get the same way sometimes too, but then I stop and think "wow, taking a day off will help me grow and recover just that much more."


----------



## bigsahm21 (Oct 25, 2008)

Eating more calories will in no way compensate for a rest day.


----------



## Ben dur (Oct 26, 2008)

work out in a state of over training
--weak lifts

take a day or 2 off
--possible personal records


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 26, 2008)

I get the same why. This is why Now I'll specialize more.  Give's me an excuse to do the all dreaded and less advised ab days.  Not really an ab day but I'll be sure to get in 4 or 5 different movements.  I might do some bi or tris or anything to have an excuse to be in the gym.  I also started doing ham days and quad days where as i used to just do leg days.  The gym to me is like a cigarette I guess.  Sometimes Ill go and do a light workout of whatever stuff I havent hit in a while, auxiliaries,  anything to have an excuse while not trashing the same muscles.


----------



## Ben dur (Oct 26, 2008)

took today off
and i just ate 2000 calories worth of pizza

maybe that will make up for a couple of the 2 a day lifts i did this week


(visited my gym 8 times in the past 5 days)


----------



## P-funk (Oct 26, 2008)

you don't get bigger in the gym.  you tear down.  you grown when you rest.  you adapt when you rest.


----------



## Ben dur (Oct 26, 2008)

by now most of us know this...

but its hard to apply the academics to overcome the addiction


----------



## GOtriSports (Oct 27, 2008)

Ben dur said:


> by now most of us know this...
> 
> but its hard to apply the academics to overcome the addiction



agreed, I wish there was a magic supplement that would get rid of the need for rest! Too bad there is not =/


----------



## fufu (Oct 27, 2008)

I often dread working out, I usually get nervous before most of my workouts. Ah conditioning, how you rape my body.

It's still addicting though.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 27, 2008)

fufu said:


> I often dread working out, I usually get nervous before most of my workouts. Ah conditioning, how you rape my body.
> 
> It's still addicting though.



Holy shit, me too. Especially when I have to bench press, which used to be my favorite and I couldn't wait to get there. Now I get butterflies before I get there. I also have some social anxiety though, and just the prospect of walking through the front door and having people look over to see me walk in makes me nervous.


----------



## fufu (Oct 27, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Holy shit, me too. Especially when I have to bench press, which used to be my favorite and I couldn't wait to get there. Now I get butterflies before I get there. I also have some social anxiety though, and just the prospect of walking through the front door and having people look over to see me walk in makes me nervous.



I know what you mean.

It's like the better you are at a lift, the more anxious you get for it.

I remember back in my heavy deadlifting days I would be flat out scared before getting to the gym when I planned on setting a 1RM PR.

I've found all that nervous energy helps me perform my best.

Usually my best workouts are ones that I am the most scared of, and in contrast, the workouts where I feel like I'm going to own the gym my performance is usually lackluster. I've learned to always prepare for training by respecting what is in front of me and knowing that the weight will break me before I can ever break it.


----------



## GOtriSports (Oct 28, 2008)

fufu said:


> I know what you mean.
> 
> It's like the better you are at a lift, the more anxious you get for it.
> 
> ...



I have only been working out seriously for 8 months so my lifts are not all that impressive so maybe that may contribute to my lack of fear but I am the EXACT opposite of you two. 

Since the moment I woke up this morning I have been looking forward to the gym today. I have 2 and a half hours to go before my workout and all I can think about is how I am going to work my ass off and hopefully kick some serious butt today. I am like this everyday. Always excited to see if I can push myself farther.

I guess the gym for me does a lot of things but most of all it is my sanctuary haha. The only place in the world that when I am there everything is exactly right and nothing matters except me and the wights. Or as I like to tell my friends "I can't wait to break shit at the gym" that is my attitude. I hope I never lose it


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 28, 2008)

GOtriSports said:


> I have only been working out seriously for 8 months so my lifts are not all that impressive so maybe that may contribute to my lack of fear but I am the EXACT opposite of you two.
> 
> Since the moment I woke up this morning I have been looking forward to the gym today. I have 2 and a half hours to go before my workout and all I can think about is how I am going to work my ass off and hopefully kick some serious butt today. I am like this everyday. Always excited to see if I can push myself farther.
> 
> I guess the gym for me does a lot of things but most of all it is my sanctuary haha. The only place in the world that when I am there everything is exactly right and nothing matters except me and the wights. Or as I like to tell my friends "I can't wait to break shit at the gym" that is my attitude. I hope I never lose it



Oh don't get me wrong, I love going to the gym and as soon as that first bead of sweat drips, I'm a manic in there. Getting there isn't the problem that's for sure.


----------



## fufu (Oct 28, 2008)

^ Same here. I really enjoy it.


----------



## GOtriSports (Oct 28, 2008)

I clearly just have no idea what you mean then haha. I thought I did was was very wrong. All I know is I never have ANY negative feelings when I think about, go to, or have anything to do with the gym. It is my happy place


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 28, 2008)

GOtriSports said:


> I clearly just have no idea what you mean then haha. I thought I did was was very wrong. All I know is I never have ANY negative feelings when I think about, go to, or have anything to do with the gym. It is my happy place



It's kinda like a blind date. I know I wanna go, I just don't know what to expect when I get there which makes me a bit anxious.


----------



## fufu (Oct 28, 2008)

GOtriSports said:


> I clearly just have no idea what you mean then haha. I thought I did was was very wrong. All I know is I never have ANY negative feelings when I think about, go to, or have anything to do with the gym. It is my happy place



I don't know know if you have competed in any 1 on 1 combat sports. It is very similar. 90% of guys are nervous as shit and often get scared right up until the point of competition. Still, it is something they love to do. 

If you are doing something you love, you don't want to let yourself down, you want to do the best that you can. When you have a really tough program set up, it can be nerve-wracking when you realize that you have something very difficult in front of you.


----------



## GOtriSports (Oct 28, 2008)

fufu said:


> I don't know know if you have competed in any 1 on 1 combat sports. It is very similar. 90% of guys are nervous as shit and often get scared right up until the point of competition. Still, it is something they love to do.
> 
> If you are doing something you love, you don't want to let yourself down, you want to do the best that you can. When you have a really tough program set up, it can be nerve-wracking when you realize that you have something very difficult in front of you.



wow, you actually just made it all VERY clear to me. I was a wrestler in high school (Sad really, I was fat and out of shape then, and now that im in shape I no longer am in high school so I cannot wrestle!). 

I used to get so nervous before a match. Now I see what you are saying. I guess i am lucky I just don't get that feeling about the gym because in wrestling there are times it severely effected my performance (or maybe it was just the fact that I was fat and weak).


----------



## GOtriSports (Oct 28, 2008)

PS I should never have gotten involved in this conversation because now I am having that feeling of nervousness! WHat the heck! Oh well it will probably go away when I drink my NO-Xplode haha


----------



## fufu (Oct 28, 2008)

lol


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 28, 2008)

GOtriSports said:


> PS I should never have gotten involved in this conversation because now I am having that feeling of nervousness! WHat the heck!* Oh well it will probably go away when I drink my NO-Xplode haha*



That actually used to make it worse for me!


----------



## GOtriSports (Oct 28, 2008)

Well I live downtown in a small-medium sized city and im about 5 blocks away from my gym so I walk there. Usually by the time I am two blocks away I get a little bounce in my step and start twitching with excitment. I starting thinking about how I am about to "break shit" and then once i step foot in the gym the assault begins!


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 28, 2008)

GOtriSports said:


> Well I live downtown in a small-medium sized city and im about 5 blocks away from my gym so I walk there. Usually by the time I am two blocks away I get a little bounce in my step and start twitching with excitment. I starting thinking about how I am about to "break shit" and then once i step foot in the gym the assault begins!



hell yea.  Its 1230 am here and I want to go workout.  I think I'm gonna get some NO xplode tomorrow!


----------



## GOtriSports (Oct 29, 2008)

Merkaba said:


> hell yea.  Its 1230 am here and I want to go workout.  I think I'm gonna get some NO xplode tomorrow!



Sometimes I wonder if all that stuff works on me simply because I believe in it. I do not question that the NO-Xplode is going to make me feel awesome and want to break shit and guess what, it does give me that pumped up awesome attitude. Some people say it does not give them the feeling or it wears off eventually (I would assume because their body adapts to the caffeine) but I am already through my first containing and still feel awesome from it. Even if it was a placebo effect I am happy to pay the money for that feeling it really helps my lifts


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 29, 2008)

GOtriSports said:


> Even if it was a placebo effect I am happy to pay the money for that feeling it really helps my lifts



Exactly the reason I use certain supplements. I don't necessarily believe they are making me bigger or stronger, but knowing I spent the money on them increases my motivation to lift hard and eat right. All the caffeine in NO-Explode doesn't hurt either, only I'm pretty sensitive to caffeine and it tends to increase my anxiety.


----------



## GOtriSports (Oct 29, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Exactly the reason I use certain supplements. I don't necessarily believe they are making me bigger or stronger, but knowing I spent the money on them increases my motivation to lift hard and eat right. All the caffeine in NO-Explode doesn't hurt either, only I'm pretty sensitive to caffeine and it tends to increase my anxiety.



One of the only supplements that I do truly believe has made a difference in my physical appearance in NO2 products. I say this because when I am lifting now my veins pop like no one else in the gym. Also with all the energy I have from caffeine or other things I am always jumping around in the gym and acting like a freak. I think it is safe to assume most people believe I am on steroids haha


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 30, 2008)

Yea some people are more sensitive to caffeine in all of its different forms.  Man i used to get a black pearl and an extreme shock.  I'd sip half of each and ride around listening to music and getting amped up.  Sometimes it would get out of control and I'd go for so long I'd be sweating and tired before I even get in the gym! Now I still never go straight to the gym.  I always ride for at least 15 minutes getting amped up.  

 There is no assuming for me, I had a girl say to another trainer that "he must be on steroids look at the bumps on his back"   That combined with the fact that I rather large at a meager 230.  I get so many stares and shit, I'm gonna get a tank top that says "100% natural" on the back.  Bastards.  I tell people...the way I eat and workout if I was on help you'd know it cause I wouldnt be in town much.


----------



## iceman816 (Oct 30, 2008)

GOtriSports said:


> Im starting to run in to trouble because I realize how important off days are. I hit the gym 5 days a week right now and already do some for of cardio (usually HIIT) 3 of the 5 days at the gym and one of my two days off. But all I want to do is go to the gym all day every day. I want to go right now I want to get bigger I want to life more. I feel like I might be TOO motivated.
> 
> Does anyone else have this problem and what do you do to solve your work out cravings? I am pretty sure this would not work but if I increased my calorie intake would I be able to work out every day? Most people say you grow on off days and this may be true but if I am eating lots of calories and keeping my body fueled it is possible to just overtrain my ass off and see massive results like I want?



i have a similar problem but it's with trying to keep my workouts under 60mins.
once i'm in the gym i just want to keep working out .. no matter how stuffed i feel and i end end up there for over 90mins.


----------

